# Japan 2014: Hiroshima & Fukuoka



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Daisho-in temple

134.

IMG_5774 by Momo1435, on Flickr

135.

IMG_5777 by Momo1435, on Flickr

136.

IMG_5779 by Momo1435, on Flickr

137.

IMG_5791 by Momo1435, on Flickr

138.

IMG_5797 by Momo1435, on Flickr

139.

IMG_5798 by Momo1435, on Flickr

140.

IMG_5799 by Momo1435, on Flickr

141.

IMG_5800 by Momo1435, on Flickr

142.

IMG_5805 by Momo1435, on Flickr

143.

IMG_5808 by Momo1435, on Flickr

144.

IMG_5816 by Momo1435, on Flickr

145.

IMG_5824 by Momo1435, on Flickr

146.

IMG_5826 by Momo1435, on Flickr

147

IMG_5831 by Momo1435, on Flickr

148.

IMG_5833 by Momo1435, on Flickr

149.

IMG_5837 by Momo1435, on Flickr

150.

IMG_5841 by Momo1435, on Flickr

151.

IMG_5844 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

152.

IMG_5850 by Momo1435, on Flickr

153.

IMG_5857 by Momo1435, on Flickr

154.

IMG_5858 by Momo1435, on Flickr

155.

IMG_5869 by Momo1435, on Flickr

156.

IMG_5872 by Momo1435, on Flickr

157.

IMG_5876 by Momo1435, on Flickr

158.

IMG_5878 by Momo1435, on Flickr

159.

IMG_5881 by Momo1435, on Flickr

160.

IMG_5882 by Momo1435, on Flickr

161.

IMG_5887 by Momo1435, on Flickr

162.

IMG_5926 by Momo1435, on Flickr

163.

IMG_5935 by Momo1435, on Flickr

164.

IMG_5937 by Momo1435, on Flickr

165.

IMG_5944 by Momo1435, on Flickr

166.

IMG_5950 by Momo1435, on Flickr

167.

IMG_5952 by Momo1435, on Flickr

168.

IMG_5955 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing on Miyajima.

169.

IMG_5963 by Momo1435, on Flickr

170.

IMG_5971 by Momo1435, on Flickr

171.

IMG_5975 by Momo1435, on Flickr

172.

IMG_5978 by Momo1435, on Flickr

173.

IMG_5981 by Momo1435, on Flickr

174.

IMG_5993 by Momo1435, on Flickr

175.

IMG_5995 by Momo1435, on Flickr

176.

IMG_6001 by Momo1435, on Flickr

177.

IMG_6010 by Momo1435, on Flickr

178.

IMG_6011 by Momo1435, on Flickr

179.

IMG_6014 by Momo1435, on Flickr

180.

IMG_6019 by Momo1435, on Flickr

181.

IMG_6025 by Momo1435, on Flickr

182.

IMG_6035 by Momo1435, on Flickr

183.

IMG_6039 by Momo1435, on Flickr

184.

IMG_6042 by Momo1435, on Flickr

185.

IMG_6048 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

186.

IMG_6058 by Momo1435, on Flickr

187.

IMG_6065 by Momo1435, on Flickr

188.

IMG_6071 by Momo1435, on Flickr

189.

IMG_6074 by Momo1435, on Flickr

190.

IMG_6086 by Momo1435, on Flickr

191.

IMG_6091 by Momo1435, on Flickr

192.

IMG_6120 by Momo1435, on Flickr

193.

IMG_6126 by Momo1435, on Flickr

194.

IMG_6130 by Momo1435, on Flickr

195.

IMG_6146 by Momo1435, on Flickr

196.

IMG_6153 by Momo1435, on Flickr

197.

IMG_6164 by Momo1435, on Flickr

198.

IMG_6178 by Momo1435, on Flickr

199.

IMG_6184 by Momo1435, on Flickr

200.

IMG_6242 by Momo1435, on Flickr

201.

IMG_6254 by Momo1435, on Flickr

202.

IMG_6260 by Momo1435, on Flickr

203.

IMG_6283 by Momo1435, on Flickr

204.

IMG_6297 by Momo1435, on Flickr

205.

IMG_6302 by Momo1435, on Flickr


That was it for the island.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Time to continue, and back in Hiroshima. This day was another concert day for me, I didn't have time to take as many pictures as on the other days of my trip. 


In the morning I decided to walk past Hiroshima Castle. 

206.

IMG_6384 by Momo1435, on Flickr

207.

IMG_6386 by Momo1435, on Flickr

208.

IMG_6395 by Momo1435, on Flickr

209.

IMG_6403 by Momo1435, on Flickr


210. the castle


IMG_6404 by Momo1435, on Flickr

211.

IMG_6412 by Momo1435, on Flickr

212.

IMG_6421 by Momo1435, on Flickr

213.

IMG_6423 by Momo1435, on Flickr

214.

IMG_6425 by Momo1435, on Flickr

215.

IMG_6426 by Momo1435, on Flickr

216.

IMG_6427 by Momo1435, on Flickr

217.

IMG_6436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


218. I needed to be at the concert hall early for a handshake event which took place before the concert started.


IMG_6466 by Momo1435, on Flickr


219. Standing in line for the event ticket before standing in line for the actual event.


IMG_6469 by Momo1435, on Flickr


220. The event was for the release of the latest single from the group C-ute


IMG_6470 by Momo1435, on Flickr


1 of the 2 a-sides from the single: Kanashiki Heaven. 







221. Yahoo!


IMG_6483 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Some night shot of the city.

222.

IMG_6485 by Momo1435, on Flickr

223.

IMG_6488 by Momo1435, on Flickr

224.

IMG_6494 by Momo1435, on Flickr

225.

IMG_6495 by Momo1435, on Flickr

226.

IMG_6511 by Momo1435, on Flickr

227.

IMG_6514 by Momo1435, on Flickr

228.

IMG_6516 by Momo1435, on Flickr

229.

IMG_6523 by Momo1435, on Flickr

230.

IMG_6537 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Next stop: Fukuoka


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Fukuoka*

The largest city on the Island of Kyushu in West Japan.

231.

IMG_6616 by Momo1435, on Flickr

232.

IMG_6633 by Momo1435, on Flickr

232.

IMG_6635 by Momo1435, on Flickr

233.

IMG_6636 by Momo1435, on Flickr


234. Hey, it's me. 


IMG_6640 by Momo1435, on Flickr

235.

IMG_6644 by Momo1435, on Flickr

236.

IMG_6647 by Momo1435, on Flickr

237.

IMG_6650 by Momo1435, on Flickr

238.

IMG_6652 by Momo1435, on Flickr

239.

IMG_6654 by Momo1435, on Flickr

240.

IMG_6656 by Momo1435, on Flickr

241.

IMG_6661 by Momo1435, on Flickr

242.

IMG_6662 by Momo1435, on Flickr

243.

IMG_6669 by Momo1435, on Flickr

244.

IMG_6670 by Momo1435, on Flickr

245.

IMG_6673 by Momo1435, on Flickr

246.

IMG_6677 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

247.

IMG_6694 by Momo1435, on Flickr

248.

IMG_6696 by Momo1435, on Flickr

249.

IMG_6703 by Momo1435, on Flickr

250.

IMG_6707 by Momo1435, on Flickr

251.

IMG_6712 by Momo1435, on Flickr

252

IMG_6715 by Momo1435, on Flickr

253.

IMG_6731 by Momo1435, on Flickr

254.

IMG_6735 by Momo1435, on Flickr

255.

IMG_6736 by Momo1435, on Flickr

256

IMG_6743 by Momo1435, on Flickr

257.

IMG_6748 by Momo1435, on Flickr

258.

IMG_6751 by Momo1435, on Flickr

259.

IMG_6759 by Momo1435, on Flickr

260.

IMG_6779 by Momo1435, on Flickr

261.

IMG_6795 by Momo1435, on Flickr

262

IMG_6799 by Momo1435, on Flickr

263.

IMG_6803 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love these cities, especially Hiroshima and its surrounds. I want to go. Love the temples, the shrines and the gardens....


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Fukuoka

264. The most famous building in Fukuoka is the ACROS Fukuoka, a cultural center with maybe the greenest wall in the world. 


IMG_6807 by Momo1435, on Flickr


265. It's not just a green facade or a tree on top of a building, it's a small forest.


IMG_6811 by Momo1435, on Flickr


266. A vertical city = is a mountain path onto a building. 


IMG_6820 by Momo1435, on Flickr

267.

IMG_6830 by Momo1435, on Flickr

268.

IMG_6835 by Momo1435, on Flickr

269.

IMG_6843 by Momo1435, on Flickr


270. 

IMG_6845 by Momo1435, on Flickr


271. To bad it's not a real competition. 


IMG_6855 by Momo1435, on Flickr

272.

IMG_6856 by Momo1435, on Flickr

273.

IMG_6858 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The next stop is Momochi Beach, a place I had to visit of course with my forum nickname. The main attraction is the Fukuoka Tower, a 234m tall view tower which is often mistaken for an actual building because of the glass facade.

274.

IMG_6864 by Momo1435, on Flickr

275.

IMG_6867 by Momo1435, on Flickr


276. It wasn't that busy on the beach, it was warm enough to go to the beach but it wasn't really sunny.


IMG_6872 by Momo1435, on Flickr

277.

IMG_6887 by Momo1435, on Flickr


278. Beware of English


IMG_6892 by Momo1435, on Flickr

279.

IMG_6901 by Momo1435, on Flickr

280.

IMG_6902 by Momo1435, on Flickr

281.

IMG_6913 by Momo1435, on Flickr

282.

IMG_6922 by Momo1435, on Flickr

283.

IMG_6926 by Momo1435, on Flickr


284. The inside of the tower.


IMG_6960 by Momo1435, on Flickr

285.

IMG_6987 by Momo1435, on Flickr

286.

IMG_7000 by Momo1435, on Flickr

287.

IMG_7005 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

288.

IMG_7059 by Momo1435, on Flickr

289.

IMG_7069 by Momo1435, on Flickr


290. In the distance the high rise less city center, it's too close to the airport. 

IMG_7082 by Momo1435, on Flickr

291.

IMG_7116 by Momo1435, on Flickr

292

IMG_7122 by Momo1435, on Flickr

293.

IMG_7128 by Momo1435, on Flickr

294.

IMG_7133 by Momo1435, on Flickr


295. 

IMG_7139 by Momo1435, on Flickr


296. And add to visit my home country the Netherlands, KLM is the only airline that has a scheduled flight from Europe direct to Fukuoka. There are not even direct flights to mainland USA, KLM is pioneering with this connection. 


IMG_7140 by Momo1435, on Flickr

297.

IMG_7141 by Momo1435, on Flickr

298.

IMG_7144 by Momo1435, on Flickr

299.

IMG_7145 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More from Fukuoka.

300.

IMG_7149 by Momo1435, on Flickr

301.

IMG_7150 by Momo1435, on Flickr

302.

IMG_7156 by Momo1435, on Flickr

303.

IMG_7157 by Momo1435, on Flickr

304.

IMG_7159 by Momo1435, on Flickr

305.

IMG_7160 by Momo1435, on Flickr

306.

IMG_7168 by Momo1435, on Flickr

307.

IMG_7170 by Momo1435, on Flickr

308.

IMG_7174 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

309.

IMG_7176 by Momo1435, on Flickr

310.

IMG_7177 by Momo1435, on Flickr

311.

IMG_7178 by Momo1435, on Flickr

312.

IMG_7179 by Momo1435, on Flickr

313.

IMG_7181 by Momo1435, on Flickr


314.

IMG_7187 by Momo1435, on Flickr


315.

IMG_7188 by Momo1435, on Flickr

316.

IMG_7196 by Momo1435, on Flickr

317.

IMG_7198 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

I like these two cities, they are neat and quite orderly.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Canal City Hakata

318.

IMG_7199 by Momo1435, on Flickr

319.

IMG_7205 by Momo1435, on Flickr

320.

IMG_7202 by Momo1435, on Flickr

321.

IMG_7211 by Momo1435, on Flickr

322.

IMG_7215 by Momo1435, on Flickr

323.

IMG_7224 by Momo1435, on Flickr

324.

IMG_7226 by Momo1435, on Flickr

325.

IMG_7232 by Momo1435, on Flickr

326.

IMG_7233 by Momo1435, on Flickr

327.

IMG_7240 by Momo1435, on Flickr

328.

IMG_7245 by Momo1435, on Flickr

329.

IMG_7246 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hakata Station, Fukuoka's central station.

330.

IMG_7248 by Momo1435, on Flickr

331.

IMG_7252 by Momo1435, on Flickr

332.

IMG_7259 by Momo1435, on Flickr

333

IMG_7260 by Momo1435, on Flickr

334.

IMG_7261 by Momo1435, on Flickr

335.

IMG_7264 by Momo1435, on Flickr

336.

IMG_7265 by Momo1435, on Flickr

337.

IMG_7269 by Momo1435, on Flickr

338.

IMG_7284 by Momo1435, on Flickr

339.

IMG_7286 by Momo1435, on Flickr


340. 

IMG_7288 by Momo1435, on Flickr

341.

IMG_7299 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The neighborhood around the station.

342.

IMG_7579 by Momo1435, on Flickr

343.

IMG_7584 by Momo1435, on Flickr

344.

IMG_7585 by Momo1435, on Flickr

345.

IMG_7601 by Momo1435, on Flickr

346.

IMG_7604 by Momo1435, on Flickr

347.

IMG_7613 by Momo1435, on Flickr

348.

IMG_7614 by Momo1435, on Flickr

349.

IMG_7620 by Momo1435, on Flickr

350.

IMG_7626 by Momo1435, on Flickr


351. The restaurant "street" in Hakata station


IMG_7576 by Momo1435, on Flickr

352.

IMG_7577 by Momo1435, on Flickr

353.

IMG_7633 by Momo1435, on Flickr

354.

IMG_7637 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Back to the central part of town.

355.

IMG_7665 by Momo1435, on Flickr

356.

IMG_7666 by Momo1435, on Flickr

357.

IMG_7671 by Momo1435, on Flickr

358.

IMG_7674 by Momo1435, on Flickr

359.

IMG_7679 by Momo1435, on Flickr

360.

IMG_7685 by Momo1435, on Flickr

361.

IMG_7687 by Momo1435, on Flickr

362.

IMG_7692 by Momo1435, on Flickr

363.

IMG_7694 by Momo1435, on Flickr

364.

IMG_7695 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

365.

IMG_7698 by Momo1435, on Flickr

366.

IMG_7701 by Momo1435, on Flickr

367.

IMG_7702 by Momo1435, on Flickr

368.

IMG_7703 by Momo1435, on Flickr

369.

IMG_7707 by Momo1435, on Flickr

370.

IMG_7709 by Momo1435, on Flickr

371.

IMG_7710 by Momo1435, on Flickr

372.

IMG_7716 by Momo1435, on Flickr

373.

IMG_7723 by Momo1435, on Flickr

374.

IMG_7719 by Momo1435, on Flickr


This was it for Fukuoka, there will be an encore with a short trip to a smaller town in this part of Japan.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kumamoto*

This city with a population of more then 700.000 people is located 90 km south of Fukuoka, about 40 minutes away with the Shinkansen. 

375. Kumamoto Station


IMG_7309 by Momo1435, on Flickr

376. The only highrise in the city is the The Kumamoto Tower, it's 123m tall and completed in 2011. 


IMG_7308 by Momo1435, on Flickr


377. The station is located just out of the city center, the tram takes you there quick and easy. 


IMG_7310 by Momo1435, on Flickr


378. A covered road that is called Sunstreet, not everything is logical in Japan. 


IMG_7312 by Momo1435, on Flickr

379.

IMG_7320 by Momo1435, on Flickr

380.

IMG_7321 by Momo1435, on Flickr

381. 

IMG_7330 by Momo1435, on Flickr


382.

IMG_7335 by Momo1435, on Flickr

383.

IMG_7337 by Momo1435, on Flickr

384.

IMG_7343 by Momo1435, on Flickr

385.

IMG_7347 by Momo1435, on Flickr


386. The main attraction is the Castle that lies on a small hill just above the city center. 


IMG_7341 by Momo1435, on Flickr

387.

IMG_7358 by Momo1435, on Flickr

388.

IMG_7372 by Momo1435, on Flickr

389.

IMG_7379 by Momo1435, on Flickr

390.

IMG_7385 by Momo1435, on Flickr


391. The Castle.

It's not original, it a 1960 rebuilt. The original castle was burned down in 1877 during the last big rebellion against the new Japanese rulers during meiji restoration, the period the country opened up to the outward world.



IMG_7399 by Momo1435, on Flickr


392. In the castle there's an exhibition on the history of the city and the castle complex. 


IMG_7410 by Momo1435, on Flickr

393.

IMG_7411 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

394. From the castle you have a good view of the city and beyond.


IMG_7412 by Momo1435, on Flickr


395. The bear on the building is Kumamon, the friendly bear (Kuma means bear in Japanese) that promotes the city and the prefecture. It's pretty popular, not just in the city but nationwide, you see Kumamon often in Tokyo. 


IMG_7416 by Momo1435, on Flickr

396.

IMG_7418 by Momo1435, on Flickr

397.

IMG_7426 by Momo1435, on Flickr


398. Some of the side buildings are still original, like this smaller tower. 


IMG_7430 by Momo1435, on Flickr


399. 

IMG_7448 by Momo1435, on Flickr

400.

IMG_7454 by Momo1435, on Flickr

401.

IMG_7456 by Momo1435, on Flickr


402 A samurai demonstration on the castle square in the burning sun. 


IMG_7460 by Momo1435, on Flickr


403.

IMG_7464 by Momo1435, on Flickr

404.

IMG_7473 by Momo1435, on Flickr

405.

IMG_7491 by Momo1435, on Flickr

406.

IMG_7507 by Momo1435, on Flickr

407.

IMG_7521 by Momo1435, on Flickr

408.

IMG_7530 by Momo1435, on Flickr


That was it for Kumamoto, a couple of Shinkansen pics as a bonus


409. 800 series, JR Kyushu


IMG_7553 by Momo1435, on Flickr


410. 500 series, JR West, this is probably the most epic high speed train ever in the world. But now it only runs Kodama all stopping services between Fukuoka and Osaka, it's not flagship train of the Shinkansen fleet anymore. 


IMG_7557 by Momo1435, on Flickr

411.

IMG_7558 by Momo1435, on Flickr

412 Again a 800 series just to show that everyone in Japan takes pictures of trains. The railways are part of the national heritage and are more then just a mode of transportation. 


IMG_7567 by Momo1435, on Flickr


That was it for this thread. Please comment if you would like even more people to see this thread before it falls down to beyond the 1st page of the Urban Showcase section.


----------



## marty_2k (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice photos of the cities. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting place


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Too many hanging wires above the streets which ruin the photos. Nice cities overall!


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

nice pictures!!! always love seeing pics of japan!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Too many hanging wires above the streets which ruin the photos. Nice cities overall!


How can that ruin the photos? I like to show the pictures as they are, and that included the wires.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

charming cities...nice and neat.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

GREAT work here. It's easy to get a feel for these cities from these pictures!:cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Bonus, more from Miyajima.


413.

IMG_5586 by Momo1435, on Flickr

414.

IMG_5588 by Momo1435, on Flickr

415.

IMG_5597 by Momo1435, on Flickr

416.

IMG_5599 by Momo1435, on Flickr

417.

IMG_5609 by Momo1435, on Flickr

418.

IMG_5618 by Momo1435, on Flickr

419.

IMG_5657 by Momo1435, on Flickr

420.

IMG_5658 by Momo1435, on Flickr

421.

IMG_5722 by Momo1435, on Flickr

422.

IMG_5747 by Momo1435, on Flickr

423.

IMG_5756 by Momo1435, on Flickr

424.

IMG_5783 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

425

IMG_5818 by Momo1435, on Flickr

426

IMG_5829 by Momo1435, on Flickr

427

IMG_5865 by Momo1435, on Flickr

428.

IMG_5897 by Momo1435, on Flickr

429.

IMG_5902 by Momo1435, on Flickr

430.

IMG_5940 by Momo1435, on Flickr

431.

IMG_5945 by Momo1435, on Flickr

432.

IMG_5966 by Momo1435, on Flickr

433.

IMG_5973 by Momo1435, on Flickr

434.

IMG_6192 by Momo1435, on Flickr

435.

IMG_6221 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely images. I'd love to visit Japan.


----------

